# Hi there, new TTs owner. Scotland (PICS ADDED)



## ayr_audi_nut (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi there Boys/Girls, new owner and new to the forum, thought i would say hello and introduce myself and my new car. Dont know how to post pics but im sure someone will point me in the right direction!!!

Just bought an Ibis white TTs, with 19" black alloys, and upgraded full recaro bucket seats.....I work as a Firefighter and also with Scottish premier league club Kilmarnock as a coach, if anyone needs tickets for matches let me know. Would be interested in any meets and group buys.

Looking for an old audi as a wee run around so if you know anyone selling a reliable runner keep me in mind.

cheers,

Alz.... 8)


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome.

Good choice of colour


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

hi wellcome to the forum.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## ayr_audi_nut (Jan 26, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:



> Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


will do that this weekend!!!! :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi and welcome to the forum :lol: second firefighter we have up here hope to see you at some of the meets


----------



## ayr_audi_nut (Jan 26, 2010)

trev said:


> hi and welcome to the forum :lol: second firefighter we have up here hope to see you at some of the meets


Nice one Trev, im based at edinburgh airport if you ever fancy a wee tour round about let me know!! Also keep me in mind for any meets.

Alz.


----------



## ayr_audi_nut (Jan 26, 2010)

thought i better add the pics now.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ayr_audi_nut said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > hi and welcome to the forum :lol: second firefighter we have up here hope to see you at some of the meets
> ...


yea welcome mate, and say hello to pablo,,,


----------



## ayr_audi_nut (Jan 26, 2010)

roddy said:


> ayr_audi_nut said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


Will do, you been on a course with him?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

no, i actually know his father, ( and mother ), beter than him,, been trying to place your pics, but with no success !!! where???


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## ayr_audi_nut (Jan 26, 2010)

roddy said:


> no, i actually know his father, ( and mother ), beter than him,, been trying to place your pics, but with no success !!! where???


 The house is in Ardrossan, the pics are over the fairlie moor road heading down into largs......great drive in the car but need to be careful as the road is terrible in areas.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

ayr_audi_nut said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > hi and welcome to the forum :lol: second firefighter we have up here hope to see you at some of the meets
> ...


Hi Alz
had the tour mate the other half works for servisair at Edinburgh  :wink: watch out for red gti puggie :lol: it will be her passing. you missed a karting event last night in Falkirk keep an eye on the events section


----------



## ayr_audi_nut (Jan 26, 2010)

.[/quote]
Hi Alz
had the tour mate the other half works for servisair at Edinburgh  :wink: watch out for red gti puggie :lol: it will be her passing. you missed a karting event last night in Falkirk keep an eye on the events section[/quote]

Hi there, I didnt even realise there was an events section  im gettin on a bit (35) so feel free to remind me of any events coming up, im in the middle of splitting up and moving house so im looking for a good wee night out!!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

GORGEOUS car mate

Nice to see another Scot, I visit Glasgow often..

Welcome to the best site that I know on this side of the planet...online

Enjoy TT, join TTOC, have fun and stay safe!

WallSt



ayr_audi_nut said:


> Hi there Boys/Girls, new owner and new to the forum, thought i would say hello and introduce myself and my new car. Dont know how to post pics but im sure someone will point me in the right direction!!!
> 
> Just bought an Ibis white TTs, with 19" black alloys, and upgraded full recaro bucket seats.....I work as a Firefighter and also with Scottish premier league club Kilmarnock as a coach, if anyone needs tickets for matches let me know. Would be interested in any meets and group buys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronster (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful car!
ill keep an eye out for it at the airport, I work in Livingston but im there almost every week en route to Boston!

I havent even taken delivery of mines yet... and thanks to your pictures ive already decided my wheels will have to go in favour of black ones!

Loving the front splitter too, im guessing thats exclusive to the Sline?

Ronnie


----------

